# Enclosure for Eastern Water Dragon



## kellweaz (Nov 13, 2008)

I am after some help/ advice on whether I can put an eastern water dragon outside in some sort of enclosure?
It's a friend of ours that has just sort of left it with us, it was suppose to be for only a week well 5 months later and its still here . We provide all food and heating so you may as well call it ours. Not a very good reptile owner.:evil:
I'm not a real fan of the eastern water dragons (sorry to those that are, but not for me) any ways, I am wanting to know if it will be okay outside, what sort of heating etc (if any) umm and what type of enclosure.

Thanks Kellie


----------



## zan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

most captive waterdragons live in outdoor enclosures as they grow quite large as adults and have an active lifestyle. as long as it is fairly warm shouldnt have any problems.

just make sure it has lots of room to run around and a pond/water source, and he should thrive.


----------



## kellweaz (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool thanks for that......

Hubby can start building it tomorrow lol

Kellie


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 13, 2008)

where abouts are you located?

but yes they can live outside in most places in aus with no supplemental heating.....


----------



## kellweaz (Nov 14, 2008)

Im in Daveron Park.

What sort of enclosure would be best?

Kellie


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep mine in an aviary, set up with logs and pond etc.....


----------



## kellweaz (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics love the set something definatley to look at and get some ideas from.

Kellie


----------



## memix7 (May 7, 2009)

Just came across this post. Got a juvenille EWD, is there a certain age in at which i should relocate it into an outdoor enclosure? And any tips for setting one up will be helpful. Cheers


----------



## 1234callan1234 (Nov 25, 2009)

is he tame? i cant seem to tame mine i hold his once a day everyday for ages now and he is still crazy


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 25, 2009)

I've heard they are very hard to tame but if you pick it up and turn it upside down they sort of calm down in a weird hypnotised way.


----------



## beney_boy (Nov 25, 2009)

Jimbobulan said:


> I've heard they are very hard to tame but if you pick it up and turn it upside down they sort of calm down in a weird hypnotised way.


 ive read that if you do that it is actually using there own body weight to suffocate them by putting pressure on the rib cage


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 5, 2009)

I tell u i had one and he never went to bite or do anything to hurt anyone.


----------



## josh14 (Dec 8, 2009)

can you keep green tree frogs and eastern water dragons together


----------



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2009)

josh14 said:


> can you keep green tree frogs and eastern water dragons together



Not the best idea as the water dragon will probably eat them.


----------



## soundfix (Jan 20, 2011)

Water dragons, 'comotose' on their back, as ive been told they are built a such that they find it difficult to breath,-due to bones along the spine, depressing on the lungs. please, dont do this often.
Cheers.


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 20, 2011)

memix7 said:


> Just came across this post. Got a juvenille EWD, is there a certain age in at which i should relocate it into an outdoor enclosure? And any tips for setting one up will be helpful. Cheers



I'd wait till he is of pretty decent size. so maybe 3 years or so? they will probably be able to withstand the winters better at that size and age.



Jimbobulan said:


> I've heard they are very hard to tame but if you pick it up and turn it upside down they sort of calm down in a weird hypnotised way.


 haha yeh that basically makes them pass out. not good for em.


----------



## scorps (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok guys, 

Firstly, do not put frogs and EWD together, its not even a maybe, its a deffianant that the frog will be eaten, 

Secondly dont hold your animal upside down, obviously if you are having a look to sex it or something quickly is fine but by doing this it deffiantly wont make the animal like you,

If you want a freindly lizard get a beardie, the easiest way to make a water dragon tolerate (not like) you, then go slowly, dont hold it at all and just get it use to you being near it and then eventually it may allow you to hold it

Ben


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 20, 2011)

water dragons rarely tame down , they are not like BD,s , Water dragons will always be a nervous lizard ! 

even with an outdoor enclosure there water needs to be changed every day or two as they must have clean water as they defecate in there water, and drink and bath in it.
outdoor enclosures must a floor as they can dig and tunnel ( rarely ) and just watch which direction u place the outdoor enclosure facing the sun wheater to get the morning sun or afternoon sun but dont place it in an area of high( hot ) sun


----------



## bencrowe (Aug 25, 2012)

i have a few water dragons, the ones i have had since they were born are perfect, tame as a puppy dog lol but the ones i got when they were about 2 years old are still trying to act tough and go to whip me in the face whenever i pick them up lol if you get them at a young age they should be fine when they grow up but if u get them when there older have fun cause they wont be use to you!!


----------

